
SVG 2.0 Candidate Recommendation Published, Working Group Charter Extended - buovjaga
http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/svg-2-0-candidate-recommendation-published
======
jansan
Nice work. Unfortunately adaption by browsers will probably take a few years,
if you consider that WebKit still has a broken Masking implementation, fifteen
years after the spec was released. Anyway, keep up the great work.

